# Can someone define "useless thread" for me?



## WataruKun (Dec 15, 2009)

Can someone define useless thread for me? I made a thread that was anything BUT useless and it got locked. It was a thread making a valid point and it got *locked* with the excuse being that it was a useless thread. So making a valid point is *useless*? So informing the community about what *NOT* to do the next time a Pokemon game comes out is useless? Give me the REAL reason it was locked.

I'm talking about this thread...

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196738


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

See posts #4 & #5.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 15, 2009)

E.G: This thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 15, 2009)

WataruKun said:
			
		

> Can someone define useless thread for me? I made a thread that was anything BUT useless and it got locked. It was a thread making a valid point and it got *locked* with the excuse being that it was a useless thread. So making a valid point is *useless*? So informing the community about what *NOT* to do the next time a Pokemon game comes out is useless? Give me the REAL reason it was locked.
> 
> I'm talking about this thread...
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196738


From what I can tell, your thread was just an over used thread, so useless for that one is just the fact that there are already enough of those threads on this site.
As well spam can be considered useless.


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

IMO, I think that that thread's useless. A flamewar will eventually start in a thread like that. As you said there are trolls in GBAtemp, we can't help it, so those trolls would just go in there and troll some more. So the mods close it before it happens


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 15, 2009)

Let me put it this way..

You create a thread, you get attention, part of that attention is negative, you report everything you don't like. You make 10+ reports in matter of minutes, you whine, you don't take other people opinion, you ask for a thread to be closed.
CLOSED
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=179686&hl=


Day or two after, you create a similar thread, just not the very same, to get attention, you get attention, part of that attention is negative, you report everything you don't like. You make 10+ reports in matter of minutes, you whine, you don't take other people opinion, you ask for a thread to be closed.
CLOSED
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=194351&hl=


Few days after, you create a similar thread, just not the very same, to get attention, you get attention, out of 5 replies you report 4, staff gets sick of cleaning threads you create for getting attention and dealing with numerous reports, Thread gets closed preventive.
CLOSED
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196738&hl=


Day after, you create a thread asking why the previous thread was closed, to get attention, you get attention, part of the attention you get here will be negative, you'll report these posts, we'll have to deal with it. It pointless and makes NO contribution to this community ie. "useless thread" because we already know how it'll end.
It will probably be CLOSED very soon!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=196816&hl=


Get it?


----------



## Raika (Dec 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way..
> 
> You create a thread, you get attention, part of that attention is negative, you report everything you don't like. You make 10+ reports in matter of minutes, you whine, you don't take other people opinion, you ask for a thread to be closed.
> CLOSED
> ...


Aren't they all the same? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



copypasta


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 15, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Let me put it this way..
> 
> You create a thread, you get attention, part of that attention is negative, you report everything you don't like. You make 10+ reports in matter of minutes, you whine, you don't take other people opinion, you ask for a thread to be closed.
> CLOSED
> ...


For some strange reason i really enjoyed that story lol
And Agreed

Love you Toni


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 15, 2009)

And now its time to just put a little...






On this thread and to say nighty night to all of the chaff finches out there...nighty night.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 15, 2009)

To be fair, the second thread was closed preventatively as well, but it was a logical place for the thread to end, and frankly I was getting pretty tired of working for you and getting back disrespect in the bargain.

Disparaging members and staff in your sig, basically trolling in your own threads, demanding respect while showing none to others, encouraging flames, and responding to most of the flames you got before you reported them, running through your own thread and reporting everyone who so much as disagreed with you, then creating more threads just to blame your issues on others. It adds up, it gets wearisome.

I put a good amount of work in for our members, I'm sure many will attest to that. I've handled a large part of your complaints, and I've treated you more, much more, than fair, otherwise you would be suspended right now. If you'd like for me to go back and retroactively warn you for everything you've done that deserved a warn, I can do that. You don't seem to like it here very much anyway.

You obviously have some talent, and I've taken that into account, but if you're going to be a diva, I don't have time for you.


----------

